# Crack Rocks Anyone?



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 15, 2012)

Whitney Houston would be all over this thread...... If she wasn't dead. skaaaaaadoooosh


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Feb 15, 2012)

whats 6in long and didnt get sucked for V-day?

whitneys crack pipe


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 15, 2012)

haters!................... here's what a buddy of mine had to say about that 
"Thought for the day...I wasnt really a fan of Whitney,but its sad.They didnt say what she died of but everyone is guessing drugs.Im seeing negative comments on how they dont care when drug addicts die.shouldnt really be that mean and judgemental.Drug addiction is a disease.people dont plan to become addicted to drugs.Its sad when people dont want the help.but learning from the past alot of addicts​ do try to seek help.alot of times help is not easy//or exspensive.dont down something you dont know about.Its sad to see people die from drugs,i just pray everyday that active addicts try to get help before its to late.you know those "shitty" addicts are somebodys sister,brother,mother,father etc. etc. Im pretty sure if someone you knew became adicted you would try to help them and not call them names.I actually know a few people that cleaned up and now pretend they were never addicted and they call addicts hurtful names,you gotta embrace your past because learning from your mistakes makes you a stronger person, im sorry for Whitneys family....but thats just something i thought people should really think before they speak."​


----------



## wizehop (Feb 15, 2012)

I was never a Whitney fan really, and her death doesn't really affect me; especially because she has been out of the limelight for so long. That being said of course its shity for those close to her...either way that V day joke is pretty good.


----------



## JannethintheWind (Feb 15, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> haters!................... here's what a buddy of mine had to say about that
> "Thought for the day...I wasnt really a fan of Whitney,but its sad.They didnt say what she died of but everyone is guessing drugs.Im seeing negative comments on how they dont care when drug addicts die.shouldnt really be that mean and judgemental.Drug addiction is a disease.people dont plan to become addicted to drugs.Its sad when people dont want the help.but learning from the past alot of addicts​ do try to seek help.alot of times help is not easy//or exspensive.dont down something you dont know about.Its sad to see people die from drugs,i just pray everyday that active addicts try to get help before its to late.you know those "shitty" addicts are somebodys sister,brother,mother,father etc. etc. Im pretty sure if someone you knew became adicted you would try to help them and not call them names.I actually know a few people that cleaned up and now pretend they were never addicted and they call addicts hurtful names,you gotta embrace your past because learning from your mistakes makes you a stronger person, im sorry for Whitneys family....but thats just something i thought people should really think before they speak."​


YEA LETS CONDEMN THOSE WHO ALREADY CONDEMN THEMSELVES


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah sure


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

I've always had an issue with people who condemn drug addicts, especially those who drink. I've seen tons of schwilly kids who are admitted raging alcoholics bitch about all the "dirty junkies" and "crackheads" without those people even bothering them and it's like
Dude you're an addict too


----------



## dprogram (Jan 14, 2013)

Crack is horrible. Just horrible. I like the Dennis Leary put it.

" Only in America would a guy invent crack. Only in America would there be a guy that cocaine wasn't good enough for. You know? One guy walking around New York City back in 1985 going, "You know, that cocaine's pretty good, but I want something that makes my heart explode as soon as I smoke it, ok? I want to take one suck off that crack pipe and go *snort* *splat* Now I'm happy! I'm dead, the ultimate high!"


----------



## xRENx (Jan 14, 2013)

^^if you think crack is horrible its probably because you've never tried it


----------



## dprogram (Feb 16, 2013)

xRENx said:


> ^^if you think crack is horrible its probably because you've never tried it


I have more than "tried it" and it's just not my cup of tea. I'm glad to be away from it.


----------



## cport420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Crack... heh at least its not meth .... I dunno wtf is up with meth but it seems like everyone of my friends gets on that shit and sinks like a rock. I wonder if the shake n bake dope is the cause.


----------

